# Wer sollen die 5 admins fuer den PCGHX Clan werden?



## thysol (1. März 2011)

Wer sollen die 5 admins fuer den PCGHX Clan werden?


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. März 2011)

Editiere doch mal die Umfrage, damit man mehrer Admins wählen kann. 
*Oder schreib einen Mod an!*
ein Admin wir ja sicher nicht reichen


----------



## ghostadmin (1. März 2011)

Da man das nicht mehr ändern kann, am Besten die Umfrage neu aufmachen mit mehreren Antwortmöglichkeiten.


----------



## thysol (1. März 2011)

Neue Umfrage ist online.

@Mods
Bitte schliessen.


----------



## Pikus (1. März 2011)

Wo denn? ein link wäre hilfreich


----------



## thysol (1. März 2011)

Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Wo denn? ein link wäre hilfreich


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-die-5-admins-fuer-den-pcghx-clan-werden.html


----------

